# Nationwide Insurance provider for commercial insurance



## JustPayMe (Sep 26, 2015)

OK Guys here is my contact for Commercial Insurance she works with TNC drivers so guess you can get what you guys will need .

*Rochelle Cossette*

*Insurance Advisor*

*Personal/Commercial Lines Account Manager*
Email: *[email protected]*
Direct: 612-436-3790
701 4th Avenue S #1620 | Minneapolis, MN 55415

so download this PDF file it's a questionaie and all the information she will need to get you a Price for your market ( there are three states she has not market for new york is one will update the other states once she writes me back .) Then just send her an E-mail with the filed out questionair and she will get back to you asap

*also make sure to stat that you want insurance for TNC's like Uber since it is a defferent market*

Guys let her know that Zee Lee Transportation LLC referred you


----------

